# Busco manual de programacion de PIC en lenguaje C



## Mol (Feb 21, 2006)

Ola alguien me podria hechar una mano. Estoy buscando un manual de programación en C para PIC, si alguien me pudiera facilitar una direccion o directamente si me pudiera mandar un correo con el manual a mol8@hotmail.com 

Gracias


----------



## Betomelo (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola

Estas buscando un manual para progamar un PIC en C?, que compilador de C tienes? y que pic estas utilizando? en general no hay un manual de "C" para "PIC". C es un lenguaje altamente portable, por lo tanto, lo unico que necesitarias es conocimientos en C generales y una hoja de caracteristicas del pic, en donde tengas los nombres de los registros y/o direcciones que necesites programar


----------



## maunix (Mar 16, 2006)

Mol dijo:
			
		

> Ola alguien me podria hechar una mano. Estoy buscando un manual de programación en C para PIC, si alguien me pudiera facilitar una direccion o directamente si me pudiera mandar un correo con el manual a mol8@hotmail.com
> 
> Gracias



Si usas el C18 de microchip (solo para los PIC18) , en la página de microchip tienes toda la información que te hace falta y códigos de ejemplo para comenzar.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/i...E&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en010014&part=SW006011 

Eso sí, no te explicará como programar en C, te explica las particularidades del compilador elaborado por ellos.

Saludos


----------

